# Omega breech plug STUCK



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Do any of you know of another type of wrench that I could use to possibly loosen up my plug in my Omega? I have broken two of the factory wrenches that are supplied with the gun and cant get it to budge at all. 
I have learned my lesson on only applying a small amount of grease to the threads and possibly snugging it up too tight upon installation. Oh and I put well over a hundred shots thru the gun before attempting to remove the plug.
Any ideas would be welcome. Thanks, Tony


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

soak it with aerokroil and try again ..then take it to a gun smith


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

sounds like a last ditch effort to me. do you have any experience in the drill and easy out world? if not take it to your gun smith and he can do it for you.
i just got a brand new omega for a x-mass present and you just bummed me out hearing about your nightmare! 
did you use the breach plug butter before shooting it? or did you just shoot it out of the box? i would think that the factory would be somewhat responsible for your problem if you just shot it out of the box and warranty was still in effect.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

you have to use a good quality anti seize that is water resistant and not tighten them to tight ... be real careful not to cross thread them


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Soak it with Kroil, and then try tapping on the wrench while over the plug, that TC supplies with the rifle. Let it soak for a couple of days, occasionally tapping and reaplying any Kroil that has leaked out. Then if this doesn't work it will probably be cheaper to send back to TC especially if any thing has to be replaced.


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

I bought the gun back in July. I thoroughly cleaned it before I even shot it for the first time, then after I zeroed the scope I pulled the plug and did another thorough clean job. After that I shot upwards of a hundred rounds out of it. Then after muzzle season ended I thought I would do an end of year cleanup and thats when I ran into my "problem". 
I guess now I will try the Aerokroil and give it some firm taps over a couple days and if that doesnt do it off to the gunsmith I go. Thanks for the tips guys. Tony


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

We had that thread going a few months ago about storing ML's with the plug out after each days shooting.................

I learned the hard way several years ago. Plug comes out after each days shooting and is stored out of the gun till the next time to shoot.

I feel you're pain.......


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

thornapple said:


> Oh and I put well over a hundred shots thru the gun before attempting to remove the plug.


:yikes: 
FWIW don't go the gunsmith route,send it back to T/C...


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

My Encore is an 11 mm hex I think [or maybe 13?] - I have used a 1/4 inch drive 6 point socket for more leverage. a 3/8" drive socket will be too big O.D. and a 12 pt may round off the corners.

Try a good socket and a cheater bar, rap the handle with a mallet for a poor man's impact wrench.

On my Encore I can remove the bbl and clamp the underlug in a heavy vice - this helps a lot. Trying it with the bbl in the stock may be a no-go. Am not familiar with the Omega out of the stock but clamping it in a vice will definitely help.


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

If you call T/C they will have you send it in and make repairs without cost other than shipping.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I have had to use a 3/8" butterfly to get my Black Diamonds breechplug out before.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Just watched a TC video earlier tonight ,they said that you could use a7/16 socket to remove the breech plug. They also said to clean the plug everytime after shooting at the range. Use thread lube on the plug and receiver threads.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Exact same thing happened to me with mine.

I took a socket wrench, and with one guy holding the gun and me horsing the plug, we got it out, all this after only 5 shots. You shot 100............
Spray it down with break away is all I can think of then try and loosen it.

Now I carry a socket and wrench in my possibles bag, tossed the factory wrench. I also put the lube on thick. I use anti seize from Auto Zone, the silver stuff.
After every 4 shots I break the plug loose and then barely snug it down. 1, maybe 1 1/2 lbs. of tightening pressure. Once it stops turning, I give it about an 1/8 of an inch more.

If you can't get it................take it top a gunsmith. She's to expensive of a gun to be breaking.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

HemlockNailer said:


> Just watched a TC video earlier tonight ,they said that you could use a7/16 socket to remove the breech plug. They also said to clean the plug everytime after shooting at the range. Use thread lube on the plug and receiver threads.



Bingo!! I use a 3/8th ratchet with a deep 7/16 socket. Gives me all the leverage I need. When I tighten, I just snug, never put any muscle to it, it's not necessary. Lube is your friend, use it, and use enough of it! Never ever store your gun with the plug in, always remove before you head home from the range. If your going to be doing extended shooting sessions like you did, loosen the plug and clean and relube every once in a while....doesn't take much time, but it sure beats the headache your dealing with now. 

Don't sent it back to TC with out trying the socket and ratchet....use a long ratchet or breaker bar if you have to to gain leverage. As jmoser said, I'm not familiar with the Omega once it's out of the stock so I'm not sure how well the vice option would work.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Had a few nightmares like that before as well...follow the above advice and use this from now on!!!


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I tried various sockets on mine - make sure to try the metric 11 mm [.433"] in addition to the 7/16" [.438"] You will want the closest fit possible for maximum torque without messing up the hex corners.

My 3/8" drive socket was too big OD wise - every brand of socket is different so try a few until you get the perfect fit.

I also now use the silvery metal-filled never-seize made for spark plugs, have learned to finger tighten the breech plug only!


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

i'm having trouble understanding why one would fire a muzzleloader with black powder or a black powder sub, well over 100 times without removing the breech plug.

that tells me that unless you spent a good 8 hour day at the range, you failed to clean completely after each shooting session.

you've spent too much money on that gun to treat it so carelessly..

read the manual (something that should be done with any weapon before using..) there's procedures listed to remove a stuck breech plug. also, there's recommended cleaning procedures..

http://www.tcarms.com/assets/manuals/current/Omega_Muzzleloader_Manual.pdf


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

If you havent got it out yet try some PB Blaster that you can buy at the auto parts store. Works wonders on rusted gummed up bolts. I would just be careful of the bluing on the gun.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

How long do you drive your car without changing the oil?  READ THE MANUAL! Knight actually sends a video for all the dummies who can't/won't read the manual. What kind of powder are you shooting? If it's 777, I'd be amazed if you could get 5 shots off (let alone 100) without cleaning.


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

All good advice guys, thanks. I have shot 105 gr of loose FF triple 7 all summer and fall. I swab with Windex after every shot. After done for the day I would clean up until the barrel was squeaky clean and then coat the barrel lightly with bore butter.
I retired and old CVA inline after last year and I could put ALOT of shots through the gun using Pyrodex, pulling the plug never seemed to difficult on that old CVA. 
Lesson learned......................


----------

